# Chainring ID Help



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2022)

Anybody know what this sprocket may be from? It's not quite the same as a WW1 Columbia Military bike, and also not a Pierce. Nickel plated. What is it?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 17, 2022)

Maybe Manton and Smith Chicago.








						Manton and Smith bike and Monark frame. | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

For Sale.  Manton and smith bike with bike lock.  Badged a Nonpariel.  Around a 1937/38ish.   Original paint and patina.  Needs a rear tire/front tire is decent.  Also needs a seat.   Bike rode pretty decent now it’s been sitting for the last 5 years.   Also have  a Monark Rocket frame...




					thecabe.com
				



Could have been supplied to them by Wald?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2022)

Interesting! That looks like the chainring. I've never seen a Manton Smith with that before. Usually you see the galactic swirl design.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2022)

... actually, on closer inspection, the one on that Manton, the openings come to a point at the center, where as my chainring there is a flat spot.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 17, 2022)

26t with contoured roller bumps between the teeth, so maybe older? Late teens or early 20's? Complete guess. What are the hole measurements?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2022)

Pretty sure it's teens-20's.  Hole measures 15/16", and pin spacing is 1 1/4".


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 17, 2022)

Very similar sprocket to what I have here, and similar to the catalog photo as well…


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Very similar sprocket to what I have here, and similar to the catalog photo as well…



Ahhhh now we're getting closer! Yours appears to have the cutouts start further out from the center than mine, but very close! The illustration looks close to mine. Hmmm!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 17, 2022)

Might have sentimental value to someone? 



https://www.ebay.com/itm/274393872116?campid=5335809022


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2022)

Mead Sentinel.... seems like the holes come to a less blunt, more rounded point? SO close! Apparently a lot of Mfg's used this basic design!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2022)

.... but, maybe not? Maybe that's a match?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 17, 2022)

Emblem?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Aug 17, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> .... but, maybe not? Maybe that's a match?



1908 Tribune Blue Streak (not mine) with a similar sprocket. The Mead could be a match also.  

  Craig


----------



## SKPC (Aug 17, 2022)

None of those examples have the roller bumps between the teeth. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 17, 2022)

Maybe a Janney Semple Hill, Minnesota?



The "America" looks and sounds kind of like a Great Western (or Snyder?).


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 19, 2022)

Two-piece crank era?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/225126146905?campid=5335809022


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 19, 2022)

Sure looks like the one! And the crankset pic you posted too... that's gotta be it Sadly the seller of that bike doesn't know what it is either, ha! And what we're seeing in illustrations too... could have been something from Fauber, though it's not stamped as such.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 19, 2022)

For future reference, the mystery bike on eBay --


----------



## mongeese (Aug 19, 2022)

Miami had one like that


----------



## SKPC (Aug 19, 2022)

Above ASturm in-hand w/one-piece "crankarms" above me thinks is it.  Below as well sporting the "two piece" crankarm design, which may be a jury rig repair for a busted arm?  Doesn't look quite right.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 19, 2022)

Yep, that does look kinda janky!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2022)

This one is at Bicycle Heaven's swap, posted by Howard Gordon.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> This one is at Bicycle Heaven's swap, posted by Howard Gordon.
> 
> View attachment 1682761



Thanks! But once again, no badge! Haha funny, we see this chainring turning up but still no ID other than vague illustrations in old ads. Hey check out the front tire on that bike, whoah!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Thanks! But once again, no badge! Haha funny, we see this chainring turning up but still no ID other than vague illustrations in old ads. Hey check out the front tire on that bike, whoah!



I did. Love that color, but not the stand indent. Look at the chain stay crimp on the rear fork end. Can't say I've seen one like that before.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I did. Love that color, but not the stand indent. Look at the chain stay crimp on the rear fork end. Can't say I've seen one like that before.



Wild! I've never seen that before either.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 20, 2022)

front fork sure looks like emblem let me look at my ring sunday...


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Wild! I've never seen that before either.



Someone here should be able to ID the bike from that, it is pretty unique.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 20, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I did. Love that color, but not the stand indent.* Look at the chain stay crimp on the rear fork end. *Can't say I've seen one like that before.



Is it only a reflection?



I'm not convinced the frame will define this sprocket as they were changed out so often (typically).   DP Harris?  Snyder looking tripple plate fork looks Snyder28-er and a"could have been" changed in also. Without the badge, guess. Emblems' triple-crown, heavy duty forks have the attached truss braces incorporated into the bottom crown plate.  All that slathered on paint hides all clues.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2022)

SKPC said:


> Is it only a reflection?
> View attachment 1682793
> I'm not convinced the frame will define this sprocket as they were changed out so often (typically).   DP Harris?  Snyder looking tripple plate fork. Emblems' triple-crown, heavy duty forks have the attached truss braces incorporated into the top crown plate.  Almost looks Snyder 28-er, but this could also be replaced.  All that slathered on paint hides all clues.




Looking at the end of the tubing at the fork end the joint line appears to have an upward curved line, and the light reflection is from center line to the outer tube. Sure looks somewhat dimpled to me. This piece could have very well been built back up from misc. parts though.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2022)

Emblem badged Rick with dimpled stays. 














						T A Rick Emblem 1934? | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

A nice clean up of a 1934ish Emblem built   T A Rick badged motobike.  Some artistic liberties taken with the modified patina painted tank and decals. Recovered troxel tip top saddle .came out real cool.




					thecabe.com


----------



## SKPC (Aug 20, 2022)

Here is a bit better image of the chain stay on his bike.


----------

